

Ask HN: What's a good reliable wireless router? - jason_slack

I&#x27;m moving to a rural area.  Looking for a good reliable wireless router. Something that has a good number of security features, perhaps a flexible firewall. Any with packet shaping functionality?<p>I&#x27;m looking to make sure that I can work from home and have the bandwidth I need while my son gets less during working hours for youtube, etc.
======
sinak
I'd recommend taking a looking at The Wirecutter's guide here:
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-wi-fi-
router/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-wi-fi-router/)

I'd quite highly recommend the Archer C8 if you are okay with the fact that it
doesn't support HFS or ExFAT on external drives: [http://smile.amazon.com/TP-
LINK-Archer-C8-Wireless-1350Mbps/...](http://smile.amazon.com/TP-LINK-
Archer-C8-Wireless-1350Mbps/dp/B00N2ROH0C?sa-no-redirect=1)

